# Helmet with Goggles!!!!



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Nick: I was in the same exact situation - been riding for years without a helmet. Just last week I decided that it'd be wise to wear one, especially with the thin layer of snow that we have in Tahoe right now. I picked up a Smith Vantage helmet and wore it for the the first time last week. It's really really nice - light to the point of forgetting that it's there, as well as warm. The only downside is that it pricey - $180 MSRP I believe, but worth it.

To answer your question about goggle/helmet fit, I wear Oakley Crowbar's as well as a pair of Anon goggles, both of which fit perfectly, to my surprise, with the helmet. Smith also designed the helmet to have a couple of vents that somehow help prevent fog-up in the goggles. In the one time that I've used the helmet, I had zero fog-up.

I hope that helps.


----------



## rideforcancer (Jan 25, 2012)

it all depends on how your gonna wear the helmet..id recommend either a red helmet or a bern helmet, but the way me and most of my frends ride is that have a semi small hat and put your goggles on then put your helmet on over your hat and goggles


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I think someone here posted a link to a helmet/goggle compatibility chart. can't seem to find it though. Your best bet is to bring your goggles into your local shop and try on helmets with your goggles.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> I think someone here posted a link to a helmet/goggle compatibility chart. can't seem to find it though. Your best bet is to bring your goggles into your local shop and try on helmets with your goggles.


This. 

I also don't understand the guys that wear their goggle straps under their helmets. That can't be comfortable. You either have the helmet mashing the goggle strap adjustments into the back of your head or you have your goggle strap low pulling your goggles down in a weird angle.

When forced to choose between comfort and being steezy, I'll side on comfort every time.


----------



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> I think someone here posted a link to a helmet/goggle compatibility chart. can't seem to find it though. Your best bet is to bring your goggles into your local shop and try on helmets with your goggles.


Agreed. And I second Gorge's post about comfort - it's key.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> This.
> 
> I also don't understand the guys that wear their goggle straps under their helmets. That can't be comfortable. You either have the helmet mashing the goggle strap adjustments into the back of your head or you have your goggle strap low pulling your goggles down in a weird angle.
> 
> When forced to choose between comfort and being steezy, I'll side on comfort every time.


Agreed, when watching the Dew Tour I couldn't help but think this everytime the camera panned in on a rider after their run.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

Triple Zero With the built in stereo speakers! Two thumbs up!!! $50 in Alaska so probabaly $40 in the states. I'll take a pic and find a link later and post it for you.


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> This.
> 
> I also don't understand the guys that wear their goggle straps under their helmets. That can't be comfortable. You either have the helmet mashing the goggle strap adjustments into the back of your head or you have your goggle strap low pulling your goggles down in a weird angle.
> 
> When forced to choose between comfort and being steezy, I'll side on comfort every time.


I have old Oakley a frames without the longer goggle strap and they are a super tight fit over my sandbox brain bucket so I tried them under the helmet and they actually fit much better and are comfortable. Helmet fits nice and snug and there is no gap between goggle and helmet.


----------



## nickyb (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I will def bring my goggles into the shop when i'm trying them on. Just wanted to see if anyone had any prior experience.


----------



## rideforcancer (Jan 25, 2012)

Yea mostly when you talk about comfort it's more personal preference like I prefer to rid with my goggles on underneath my helmet just something I thinks comfy and I can put headphones in better and they r more comfortable


----------



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

Wondering what you ended up settling for with your Airbrakes? Just got them as well and was wondering if my Electric helmet would work with it at all!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Airbrakes are a Good fit with smith variant brim


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Gohsef said:


> Wondering what you ended up settling for with your Airbrakes? Just got them as well and was wondering if my Electric helmet would work with it at all!


Your electric helmet that isn't going to go on sale until next season?:dizzy::icon_scratch:


----------

